

Viral Lift Is The New Metric - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/30/buzzfeeds-jonah-peretti-on-why-the-facebook-media-world-view-wins/

======
gizmani
Now we just have to figure out how to monetize viral links. Currently, the
only way to do this now is to create a "popular link aggregator".

Site sources of many of these viral traffic is a Wham Bam Thank you Ma'am
relationship with very little repeat traffic that's hard to monetize.

Or is viral content too chaotic to encase and monetize? Is it the 4chan of
traffic?

